# Interesting tale of a hard hat diver.



## LynD (Jun 10, 2010)

I am hoping someone can help me with my research. I came across a story about a hard hat diver by the name of Frank Adams who aboard HMS Irresistible before WW1, had an unusual experience on his first dive, in other words he panicked. It is a most interesting tale, but I cannot find out where I accessed it from. Would grateful if anyone can help me find the source of this story.


----------

